# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Enclosure of the Month June 2012

## Don

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the enclosure of the month for May 2012! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I'll start off next month's Enclosure of the month with my Exo-Terra 18"x18"18" Pacman Vivarium

----------


## Heather

Grif, the viv is filling in so nicely! Beautiful blooms  :Smile: .

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Grif, the viv is filling in so nicely! Beautiful blooms .


Thanks Heather! The Broms are a much deeper red than when I got them and one of them has little purple flowers in the center. So I must be doing something right! :-)

----------


## Heather

Awesome!  :Smile:  They look really pretty!

----------


## Lynn

Exo  36"H  X 36"W X 18 

Housing 5 ( Red Eyed Tree Frogs ) agalychnis callidryas
"sound asleep !!



 :Butterfly:

----------


## brooke vaughan

native tank setup for my eastern grey treefrogs (male and female pair.)  All plants and tank mates are from their natural woodland ecosystem right down to the stream lol.  This is a recreation of my yard that the frogs lived in BEFORE they took it upon themselves to come into my livingroom one night  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Whistly

After 3 weeks we only have 3 enclosures, tut tut unacceptable. 
Would enter mine but it would have no chance of winning.

----------


## Kristen

> After 3 weeks we only have 3 enclosures, tut tut unacceptable. 
> Would enter mine but it would have no chance of winning.


You never know, give it a shot  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

My red eye tree frog vivarium for Stickers and Bubbles  :Smile:

----------


## Peakone

Thats my recently redesigned 96 litres tree frog tank.

----------


## Savannah

Viv for my red eye

----------


## Tyler

I'll give it a shot my tank for my African Bullfrog

----------


## BlueisallIneed



----------

